# Future make-up/tattoo pics: Tell Me what you think



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

hey, sooo while doodling on my body i designed a future tattoo/ make-up scheme please: give my your ideas ... thoughts ,... anything i need to change lol soo do you best or worst; remember i made these in like 5 mins


































THANKS


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good to me. from what I've been told though, white is the first to fade on tattoos.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I say you use real metal wire on it.
Give it that realistic shimmer.
Hahahahaha.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They have just come out with a metallic tattoo paint...


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

haha real staples WOUDL BE AWESOME .... but in an airport ... hmmmmm .... LMFAOO...


these were made with fabric markers and a dry erase marker ... it will look better when done by someone who can actually draw


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Doodle or Make-Up, I think in that medium it's great. Tat not so good. Nice design.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

allow me to REALLY make a tattoo for you and be amazed lol
i love the tattoos by the way.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thumbs up!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it a lot, I'm sure it will be elaborated on by a Tatoo artist if you ever want it done.

It will hurt.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> It will hurt.


...and they are addictive!


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i have a few that i drew on paper and will post them when i get a chance.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Your design looks great. You might want to make your stiches a bit smaller. Add some shading on one side representing your light source. I believe I downloaded a stitched face I painted on my thread "The Darker side of face Painting" Check it out.
Hope it helps. Great start.


----------

